# Explain Grade, American and Purebred Please



## Ping (Jan 21, 2010)

I am new to the whole registration thing. I have a registered grade nubian doe. Can she or her offspring ever be registered as anything else? Also, could someone give a clear explanation of how each (grade, American, purebred) is classified; what the criteria is? Thanks so much!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Eventually after breeding a grade doe to a certain breed buck (non grade) you can register them as American. There are upgrade scales to determine how many generations of offspring it will take. And this varies between dairy and meat goat breeds. 

American means that the goat has met the criteria for meeting the standards of the breed after "X" amount of generations. Pure means that the goat has never been bred to American, just strictly pure lines. Hope this helps.


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

It sounds like what you have may be a "Recorded Grade,".......or it may be a 50% or 75% grade. If the offspring are continually bred to either an American or Purebred Nubian, then after a certain number of generations, the offspring can be registered as American. The future generatoins from that animal can never be registered as purebred. A purebred means that every line of the pedigree traces back to a purebred Nubian.

I do not remember how many generations in takes to change from Grade to American............it has been many years since I had animals that were 50% and 75%. I am sure that someone else on here can help us out.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

If the animal is grade, it can be Recorded Grade NOA(Mative on Appearance) or NOP (Native on Production), or it can have recorded American or Purebred parents that gave it a percentage of grade- like 50 or 75. Of course, the percentage could be less if it started as a Grade Experimental. (an experimental is a cross between two Americans or Purebreds or and Americanor Purebred and a Recorded Grade.) For our sanity, I am going to pretend your animal is a percentage Grade Nubian. (The percentage will be listed on top of their registration papers.)
So if you have a 50 percent, and you cross them to an American or Purebred, the offspring will be 75 percent. If you cross the offspring to an American or Purebred then those kids will be 87.5 percent Nubian, which makes them American (7/8 Nubian). Since the herd book is closed, the offspring (from a registered Nubian buck) after that will remain Americans. Purebreds are animals that were in the herdbook before it was 'closed'.
This is from the ADGA Rules:


> AMERICAN NUBIAN
> Animals may be registered in this section of the herd book when they qualify under any of the following provisions:
> a. When the sire and the dam are registered as American Nubians.
> b. When one parent is an American Nubian and the other is a purebred Nubian.
> c. Females only can be registered when the sire is an American or purebred Nubian and the dam is a 3/4 (or higher) Nubian in the Grade, Grade Experimental or Experimental herd book. The doe to be registered, as well as the dam and the maternal grandam, must be of correct Nubian type (see H. Note 1).


----------



## Ping (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks so much guys. So, I haven't sent in my doe's papers yet, so I don't know her percent. Her sire was a grade nubian and her dam was a registered purebred nubian. I'm just wondering what my doe's kids will be. She is bred to a registered purebred buck. Does that info help?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

The sire will be unknown, as you can't register a grade buck. She will be 50 percent grade Nubian and her kids will be 75 percent. Of course they have to have proper breed character (pendulous ears).


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

wrong topic


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

One more clarification.
0% Nubian (NOA/NOP/unregistered) bred to Purebred/American= 50% Grade *doelings*
50% Grade *Doe* bred to Purebred/American buck= 75% Grade *doelings*
75% Grade *Doe* bred to Purebred/American buck= American *doelings* (bucklings are still grade and unrecordable
American doe bred to Purebred/American buck= American doelings and bucklings.
Americans cannot be bred up to Purebred in the Nubian herdbook.
With each generation the offspring must conform to the Nubian breed standard to advance.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Some good explanations above but if you are an ADGA member just have a look in your guidebook - the requirements are detailed there for every breed.

A brief explanation can be found here http://adga.org/RegistrationApplicationInstructions.htm but you really need to see the guidebook for details (I am not sure of anywhere to find it online)


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

It is a PDF, accessed from adga.org, under member services. Not everyone with registered goats is a member 

http://adga.org/guidebook08.pdf

If you search for your breed it jumps to the different sections a bit more quickly. There is a section on Grades/ Experimentals & Americans.


----------



## Ping (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, I think I'm getting it figured out. So, because my doe's sire was grade and her dam was PB, my doe is 50% grade. So here's my question: In order for her offspring to be eventually registered as American, does she need to be registered (or is it recorded since she is grade?) with ADGA?


----------



## Jacquelynn (Dec 2, 2008)

If you register her, her babies will be 75%. If not then her babies could only be registered as 50% and their dam listed as unknown. So, either way they could make it to American but if you don't register her it will take one more generation to make it there.
Jacquelynn


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

And her kids can never be American, but her descendents can be.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

The way to think about all those terms is to recognize that they are all about what records of ancestry are available. Purebred animals have records of ancestors (theoretically) all the way back to importation or more. The others will have records of fewer numbers of generations or none.


----------



## Ping (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks all for clearing this up for me. I think I've got it now. Thanks so much!


----------

